# Shepherd's Harvest Festival Discussions



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I am getting tired of private messages and emails clogging up my inboxes and stuff regarding talking about add ins, materials and sources to buy them, and so forth, and none of it being in one place for reference. So I was thinking a separate thread for this might be a good thing. I will post materials sources as I find them.

In past years WIHH and I have patronized Hello Purl at the festival. They had boxes of art batt bits and other fibers there and their prices are good. So I convo'd her on Etsy, to see what she has for us to buy in advance for our fiber "kits" for classes, in addition to what's currently in their Etsy shop. Here is her reply to me today: And FYI, I may hog up much of her art batt carding bits in certain colors, when I get back to her.








  Melissa and Jessie  from   HelloPurl  sent you a conversation on March 8, 2013.








 * Hand-dyed Combed Top (Roving) Icicle, Firestar for Spinning or Carding 2 ounces in Shades of Green, listing #125119698 * 







We will be taking a few of Lexi's classes too. The Plying Class on Friday afternoon and Jessie is taking the Core-spinning on Sunday and I'm taking the carding class. So we will see you there too!
We have some Angelina in other colors: Rose Copper, Purple, Apricot, Apple Red, Limetruse, Blue Magic (white with a blue tint) not listed online. $3.50 per 1/2oz
We can dye firestar/icicle in 2 ounce lots in array of different colors like: Olive green, Chartreuse, Butterscotch Yellow, Purple, lilac, Peacock Blue, Aqua, Turquoise, Red, Pink just to name a few. If there is a color in our shop on a dyed top we will probably have it and can dye the firestar/icicle in it. $4/oz
I can bag up some Licker-in Leftovers for you I think I can gather up 4 oz right now I will have more as I card up more batts for the show. Just 1 oz is $7 but if you want more then 3 oz then I can do $6/oz.
Let us know what we can do for you.
We are so excited to be vending and taking classes this year. Wow I better get carding as you said only two months away.

Thanks,
Melissa (and Jessie)


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

*novelty thread links* 
http://store.knitting-warehouse.com/crochet-thread.html

Search for linen crochet thread or novelty thread on Etsy. Lots of stuff here.

Soysilk.com has neat thread yarns we can use, explore the website. Also has tencel fiber, $13 for 8oz, a super price.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Good idea Lezlie! OK, I'll quit bugging you! wahahhahaha Yea, I'm a guilty one!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Say "Hey!" to Jazz for me. I used to convo with her a lot on Craftsters forum.


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

oh y does the Shepherd's Harvest have to be so far a way :Bawling:...
one day i'll get there just not this year !


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't mean you guys can't pm me, it's just that my inbox and sent folders already have 100 pm's in them, some that I must keep! And then we end up messaging and have to do it multiple times, or I can't reference what was sent/received without going to my boxes. And it just gets to be a hassle.

That said, I will post the info for Hello Purl here:
www.hellopurl.com and their Etsy store is https://www.etsy.com/shop/hellopurl


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

There is a skein competition at SHF on Saturday morning at 9am. The skeins have to stay there until Sunday at about 3:30pm (at least last yr we had to go get them then). The categories are fine, fingering or so, bulky, and art yarn. One entry per class per exhibitor. The competition is very good, but there would be even more if it was only for one day.

You can mail your entries to and from, too. So people on here could enter and try to win. Or maybe we could do something like people's entries could be mailed to them, and maybe even WIHH would do this, I can take care of it while there, and mail it back to you afterwards.

I always have trouble deciding which yarns to enter, so hopefully WIHH and Lathermaker will help me decide on Friday, when we get together. But if Lexi is with us, it will have to wait, since she is judging the art yarn category. I'm thinking we'll maybe all have lunch together and a glass of wine, on Friday?

What say you all?


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

The entry fee is $2 per piece/division entered. They give out ribbons for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place, and the judges give you their comments in writing. Last year, the SHF staff got the skein awards wrong on the website. They had me taking second in art yarn, which I didn't get a ribbon for, so I don't know for sure, and second with my third place in fingering, but they did get the 1st place of mine correct in bulky.

So just be forewarned, folks, I'm gonna give everybody a run for their money again this year! I've been working on my fine silk boucle almost every day, but it seems endless since the strands are thin as thread.

I've had the crockpot going, dyeing stuff, all day. This is fun!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Ok folks. I'm in the market for a drum carder, but I think that my head is going to explode trying to figure out which one I want to get. I don't think that I can swing the $$ for a new one. Will there be vendors at the festival that sell used units?


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Thanks WIHH! I've been watching those Ravelry sections like a hawk. But man! You have to be really quick to even have a chance of buying one on there. I'm thinking in the $350-400 range should be able to get me something decent....I hope!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I think one huge consideration is the coarseness or fineness of the cloth on the big drum. Some brands have interchangeable drums with various fineness of cloth on them.

Another consideration is the drive mechanism and is is chain drive, or by a plastic band, and it is enclosed from the fibers or open to getting clogged by it.

I would generally say the bigger batt you can make on it, the better, more efficient it will be for you.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

So WIHH and Lathermaker, 

The sari silk came from Bangalore today. They sent it Fed Ex, not via India Post. It looks good, and will surely last a good while. Do you want me to just bring it to SHF and then you pick out what you want? Or do you want me to take pics of color groups so you can see what is here? Or do you just want to tell me your color wishes and have me choose it and mail them to you?


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

IowaLez said:


> So WIHH and Lathermaker,
> 
> The sari silk came from Bangalore today. They sent it Fed Ex, not via India Post. It looks good, and will surely last a good while. Do you want me to just bring it to SHF and then you pick out what you want? Or do you want me to take pics of color groups so you can see what is here? Or do you just want to tell me your color wishes and have me choose it and mail them to you?


Just bring mine to the SHF.....if I get it now I'll be tempted to use it up before the festival


----------



## FMO3 (Nov 22, 2009)

There is a great drum carder now listed on e-bay at $250. I have no clue how to post a link from my phone. But, listed as wood drum carder...timewarping, is the seller. It's an old made well drum carder, they are best for medium to longwools, but, do a great job on some fines just have to take it slower. I had one for years, and I loved it and sold it to buy a pat green, and now wished I would have kept that one.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

FMO3 said:


> There is a great drum carder now listed on e-bay at $250. I have no clue how to post a link from my phone. But, listed as wood drum carder...timewarping, is the seller. It's an old made well drum carder, they are best for medium to longwools, but, do a great job on some fines just have to take it slower. I had one for years, and I loved it and sold it to buy a pat green, and now wished I would have kept that one.


Thanks for the tip....but I was too slow...grrrrr it was sold when I looked at it. Looked like it would have been a great deal!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I have lots of raw materials coming together for Lexi's classes, but my materials aren't carded or in roving form; the rovings I do have on hand are thin and not suitable for sandwiching.

So should I card my mohair and wool fibers beforehand into batts so they are easy to draft or ???? 

When I do a sandwiched batt at home I card the wool and mohair once, separately, then layer them with other loose fibers. I can card this more or less, depending on how mixed I want it.

What do you think?


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I'm thinking that I'm going to tease some of the fiber before hand, because like WIHH, I think that drum carding the bats will be part of the class. My stash of stuff is growwwwing!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

okay then, I won't pre-card. I will just tease everything after dyeing it, but leave it in the locks.

I went and watched those YouTube vids, and a few more, so I saw the crazy carding. She has several different styles of carding for various effects, I _think_.

I just hope I'm prepared enuf. I've never taken any kind of class in 24 years of spinning, and I am having massive anxiety about this.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I spent the evening sorting the sari silk into colorways. There are piles everywhere! When I took it out of the compact shipping plastic it just expanded like a bag of popcorn!

Off to bed...


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

IowaLez said:


> I spent the evening sorting the sari silk into colorways. There are piles everywhere! When I took it out of the compact shipping plastic it just expanded like a bag of popcorn!
> 
> Off to bed...


could you please post a pic? Curiosity is just killing me!


----------



## Geoprincess55 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi everyone! I just found this Homesteading site and, even better, the fiber arts forum. I love Shepherds Harvest and have been attending for years. I will be taking the fleece to yarn class, and the plying class on Friday.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Welcome to The Fold, Geoprincess55! So glad you joined us here!

Shepherd's Harvest Festival is great! We all, here, are so excited to be going!

You will have to join us for lunch one of the days, or a glass of wine - don't know if you are going to be there more than the one day.? I camp on the fairgrounds back by the outdoor arena in a 5th wheel. The Festival is very near my Mom's house, so I go and do Mother's Day with her, and kill two birds with one stone.

I am signed up for 4 Lexi Boeger classes, and she is supposed to be having lunch and drinks with us at least one day there. I invited her for as much as she would like; I know what it's like to be on the road so many weekends, so I thought some hospitality was called for... She is from NorCal, so am I; I was close to the Coast tho, she is in the Sierra foothills.


----------



## Geoprincess55 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome! I'll be taking the classes on Friday, and then shopping and "whatever" on Saturday. I'm not sure about Sunday yet. I'm also considering taking the class on Saturday afternoon on pasture considerations for small livestock. We just moved to a small farm a couple months ago. We're probably an hour and a half from Shepherds Harvest now, so not too far to drive back and forth. Would love to meet you all during the festival.


----------



## Geoprincess55 (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh and the video was great. Watched it while waiting for my first ever dye batch to get done.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

That vid shows how I already do my mixed batts. My outer layers were pre-carded once, as they were not factory made rovings, but dyed clean wool and mohair in locks.

I will ask Lexi about this when I contact her again in early April, whether we should pre-card some of our collected fiber or not.

The sari silk I just got has a lot of reds and yellows, not so much blues, aqua, turquoises. I just got done sorting the clumps of colors last night. The vid lady was incorrect when she said sari silk comes from shredded saris. It comes from the ends of the looms in the sari-making weaving factories in Bangalore. Bangalor is the silk capitol of India.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

It doesn't make sense at all. Vintage silk saris can fetch a good price these days.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

My old-but-serviceable Pat Greene carder can only do an ounce and a half batts, fully packed in the teeth. Mine is fine teeth, tho, and my licker-in is different teeth, short and stiff and really nasty if they rub your fingertips. The vid lady's carder has longer teeth on it, and a much larger drum. 

So my sandwiches are smaller batches.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

that was a fun video! thanks for posting it.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Have her two books, I'm working on getting a drum carder, working on my fiber stash...what am I missing?! LOL

Watched the video. Yea, this class will be miles away from my comfort zone


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

WIHH,

I thought you already had ordered the book/s by now! I've been waiting to bring something to your attention in the book!

I've wanted to ask you and Lather what you thought of Lexi's "Nozzlers". Let me know when you get the book and get to that part of it. I think they are pretty cool deals. Lather - have you gotten to that part in 'Intertwined' yet? What do you think of them?

Lexi had a whole little subculture going with these little guys. She used to make them and sell them on her website, so I've seen many, many manifestations of them, besides in the book. I've been wanting to make my own Nozzler, too. Lexi made both larger ones and smaller ones, and they used to sell for up to $100. Most were around $65.

I found a link to her old listing for Nozzlers. http://www.pluckyfluff.com/nozzlers.html

Lexi wrote a whole thing about how to manifest your Nozzler spirit, too. It's like some ancient ceremony thing.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Interesting..... I think I'm going to have to make my own nozzler...time to go fondle the fiber to see which ones want to come out and play!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I think it is really cute, how she writes about them in the book. You could use all sorts of fun yarns in them.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Ok folks, I found a new supplier (to me) for all things sparkly. www.crystalcreekfibers.com. I just got my order of some Fire Star & Angelina. Good prices according to our Lezlie.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey GeoPrincess,

You are invited to lunch on Friday, too. You would make 7 guests. I've invited Melissa and Jessie from HelloPurl to join us, too. I figure we may be able to pick their brains on dyeing like the pros do. Interestingly, both have been involved with fibers for only a couple of years. 

You are all welcome to get together for wine, or a place to bring your Fair foods meal to sit and relax, other than on Friday. Bring your new fiber purchases so we can all ogle them!

And I would like you guys, to see my competition skeins before Saturday morning entries, and advise me on choices to enter. It's the bulky and art yarn categories that I have more than one of. I can't pull them out for viewing if Lexi is there, since she is judging the art yarns. The good thing here is that Lexi won't criticize your art yarn for not being durable when knitted or crocheted. She knows an art yarn can be an art form in itself, just displayed as a skein on a coffee table. 

Are you guys entering any skeins this year? I get rather competitive in this, even tho I try to lighten up about it. I stress out for weeks about entries. Gotta outdo what I accomplished last year.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I'm not entering any yarns until I see what I'm up against! LOL Maybe next year!


----------



## Geoprincess55 (Mar 19, 2013)

I am always excited about Shepherds Harvest, but now I get to "do lunch" too on Friday. I'm not sure I can wait until May! Thanks for the invitation. What can I bring? I'm a newbie to spinning too so, nope, no yarn skein entries from me. I'm just hoping I can keep up in Lexi's class on Friday.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

wooooooHOOOOOOOOO! I picked up my drumcarder today! I bought a Louet Classic with fine teeth. Haven't played with it yet because I have a soap order to fill. I had been looking at used units, but didn't find anything that I liked that was in good condition. Then one day I was talking to the owner of our LYS that I teach at, she told me that I could make payments and/or work some of it off in trade. Couldn't pass up a deal like that!

On another note, I've been playing with some of the techniques in the Handspun book...."scratching the kitties chin" isn't as easy as it sounds! LOL I can do it, but Maaan, I have to really pay attention...I'm totally prepared to be shell shocked in class....will there be liquor available?????


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Lather, 

Congratulations on your new carder! I'm sure you will have tons of fun with it!

Between all of us, we can make sure we have adequate assistance from good libations to get us through any hard stuff in class.

Last week it was really looking like I might have to cancel SHF for this year. :sob:I was so freaked out! :Bawling: Things are looking somewhat better today, but I'm still not out of the woods. Cross your fingers for me. There is this thing called "the Winter propane heat bill" to pay, and one other thing that can't be delayed.

I am going to card up some of my dyed mohair and wool for the classes. I will leave locks, but I think I need some precarded batts to work with. I bought a card-it kit from Hello Purl to use in one class, too. I can't stop hoping I can go, I must get prepared, hoping for the best.

I need to convo Lexi on Facebook too, about the plans. I've been waiting to see how things work out for me, tho. I'll know in a week, maybe less.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

So, you know how I was worried about not being able to make it because of graduations galore? (And a weekend dance performance?) Turns out we're not going to Nebraska til Memorial Day weekend, so I'm gonna be at Shepherd's Harvest! (really stupid if I didn't go, since I live only 25 minutes away.)

So, I'm going to enter an art yarn skein, and maybe a skein of my spindle-spun Icelandic. Neither are very good, but I'm hoping to maybe get some feedback. 

I've never been to a fiber festival. Should I bring my spinning wheel? Just knitting? I know lots of cash for fair food and fiber goodies... :teehee:

I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

So are the HT'ers meeting on friday? I have to start planning when to go. I'll have the whole family with me, so most likely we can do a stop- by visit, leave when the kids get restless. 
I bring lots of cash, and a stroller to carry things. I am not going to bring a wheel because that would be crazy with the twins. Mostly I am going to add to my fiber stash and look for fun things to spin, like firestar and angelina and more prepared wool this time rather than raw fleeces.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

We can have an HT get-together on any or every day there, if we want to.


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

(quote WIHH),LOVE the crazy clash of cultures there - the pierced and tattooed and dyed Goth kids and the Mennonites and Amish all checking out the same fiber.









I just have to ask if you have seen any examples of what the Amish & Mennonites do with their yarn purchases ? I have yet to see any of them wear anything that could have been hand knitted/crocheted. Just curious, I admire their skills.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I must be really blind, or blinded by fibers, because I've never seen any alternative folks, nor Amish, there at all. There are no Amish communities around Lake Elmo/Stillwater that I've ever heard about, and my Mom has lived in the area for almost 40 years.

?????

I'm not saying I don't believe you WIHH, I'm just wondering how I missed them all these years. How common are they?


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Okay! 

I had the discussion at lunch yesterday, of "when will I know if I am definitely going or not going to SHF?". The answer was "yes,.... you are going", along with a big sigh that everything possible to have me be there will be done. :kiss: But basically, yes I will be at SHF! :bandwagon:

No sane person wants to send a focused, dedicated, lifelong, handspinner into a tailspin, long-term, deepest-depression-ever of sobbing LOUDLY, wildly, and uncontrollably for days on end, plus, the *guilt* of knowing the_ *agony* _of her missing her idol's classes.....:whistlin:

I will be messaging Lexi today about the plans. Will let you know what she says, as soon as I know. :thumb:

On a class materials note, I still haven't bought the threads or very thin yarns for the auto-wrapping, not the mohair for the cores. Have any of you bought yours yet? What did you get and where? I forgot to tell you all that Cotton Clouds in AZ, (www.cottonclouds.com) has threads and fine yarns at very good prices, in bamboo, linen, tencel, and cotton. The Rainbow (Mill) Ends are the best deal, but you MUST send for the current sample card to choose from the hundreds or so cone mill-ends available to you. Do NOT go by the lame, lone, website picture, it doesn't do justice to the selection available, AT ALL. However, I am going to buy non-mill-ends MINI Cones for the classes, in the bamboo fiber, I think it is. The cones vary somewhat in weight from one to another, and they all sell by the ounce. The yarn descriptions tell you about the yarn you're looking at, too, by yards per pound, which helps me figure fineness. A huge selection of colors, hard to choose from them all, as I would like to have every one of them. ig:

Today I am going to clean up my drum carder and do some getting-ready stuff. I have to see if my carder's drive belt is still good, or do I have to order a new one. It's a gloomy, cold day here, so fibers will make it less depressing.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> oh they are there! I just would feel really silly (and intrusive) if I stood there taking their pictures! But they are there!


In almost all of the Alternative communities, it is entirely permissible, and considered correct etiquette, to ask permission to take a picture, given along with a complement like you think their hairstyle, appearance, clothing, or body modifications are neat, cool, attractive, whatever. You can't say "You look like a freak, can I take your pic to show others how stupid you look?". Most people won't object, unless it has to do with confidentiality for them. You just have to be respectful of them, like anybody would want.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

WIHH; I know what you mean about being a newbie with a drum carder. I've only had mine for a few days and there is definitely a learning curve to using this baby!

I bought one of those little fold up two-wheeled carts today to haul my stuff around. It's supposed to hold 150#. I figure that I can put the drum carder and fiber into a rubbermaid container to keep it corralled, then strap my Ladybug on top with some bungee cords. Lordy...this is going to be a real trip! LOL

Oh, Oh, I almost forgot! I bought a boatload of Lincoln fleece from a local guy. This stuff is pretty dirty (unskirted) , but very low in VM. I cold water soaked it three times, then did a screaming hot water wash with Dawn & 1/2 cup of Simple Green. Another screaming hot rinse and the locks are sparkling white!










I have to dig through the bags to see what I actually got. But, would any of you coming to the Harvest Festival be interested in buying any? I could sell it for about $5 a pound. I'll go through it and lightly skirt it. I have about 40# available. Hoping to offset some of my gas bill to get up there.....










It looks like the staple length is 2 1/2" on up.










Here's a pic of one of the bags. Yes, it's dirty, but has a lot of potential!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

This was the first time I tried that combo of cleaners and I was amazed at how well it worked! It even took the crud off of the tips. This fleece is from last falls shearing, so it's not that old. The sheep were kept on pasture and not in a feedlot. I've been digging through the bags and it doesn't seem to have a whole lot of VM. The pic was taken outside in sunlight.


OK. I'll pull you out a couple pounds of nice stuff. Thanks!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Lather,

I have to wait for now, and see how things pan out for me before I buy more stuff. However, you and I may be able to trade some things to have more diversity for our class stuff. ??? My garden seed sales have turned off to nothing, after a huge cascade of Spring sales, so my pin money is drying up. What I have left on hand has to pay the gas to get up there.

I'm really not out of the woods totally about not going to SHF. I'm trying to proceed with the absolute faith that things will work out okay. The Universe isn't being kind to me right now, as far as $ goes. I'm getting nervous. 

I still have to buy my mohair core yarns, and my wrapping threads. The threads will be $65 including shipping. I decided to go with the Rainbow Mill Ends choice for purchasing threads/fine yarns; that way I have 6 pounds of threads, not 6 4oz mini-cones for the same price.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Lez; I really hope that you are able to come! And yes, I will do trades. Don't feel that you HAVE to buy any fleece from me. I was just putting it out there since I have so much.....and drive a pickup! LOL

WIHH; I've spun a single with sari silk....to say that stuff is slick is a real understatement! LOL Not my favorite to work with on it's own.
I have some sari silk yarn that I bought. It's in luscious bright colors. I think I'm going to snip some up into about 2" pieces then card it to rat it up a little. I knit a little bag with the yarn and it was too stiff. 

I'm going through my sewing room looking for likely candidates to bring along. You gals are Welcome to share whatever I come up with.
For binding I found some Soy silk that I bought on a small cone. That stuff is really strong! It's off white, so should work for whatever. 

For the core I've been experimenting with light rug warp. I've been able to do some pretty nice beehives with it. I do have some commercial fuzzy Mohair to use....but I'm not sure if it's strong enough....decisions, decisions! LOL


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm not going to try to pick up any more pennies than I already have.Things will prolly work out okay. Nothing I could sell would help out, really. I also have 2 Tupperware containers full of saved change, prolly $150 there. I'm just not going to be able to do a lot of shopping at SHF, that's all.

I have never spun the sari silk plain. I imagine you will have to somehow tame the tangles of threads, to card it some. It can be bought carded, with the colors all mixed up, so it IS done somehow. If you cut it up, I would try to do it in longer lengths than for blending.

The Rainbow Mill Ends should NOT be done online. DO IT BY MAIL. You need to call Irene, the owner, and ask her to send you the sample bundle of her current threads/yarns in the mail. She will do it for free. When you get the bundle, you go thru the threads/yarns and choose the colors or textures you like best, and make 1st, 2nd and 3rd choices, with about 4-6 threads per choice. You mail them back to her, along with any special instructions/requests. And then she will choose for you and mail the cones to you. Only online are the colors arranged into artificial groups for you. It lowers your choices by the ton. Don't do it online. the threads are mostly cotton, not wool, but some are mixed, and they are all thread-like, and perfect for autowrapping. Not as fine as sewing thread, but about like crochet thread or a bit heavier. There is great variety in the bundle. Tell Irene what you want to DO with her threads, too. And yes, you get 6 pounds of threads. You need to ask her for smaller cones, if she has them, so you get more cones total.

I have regular polyester sewing machine embroidering thread that I use for thread plying, and I intend to use some of these new threads for plying and so forth. Dual purposing them. The embroidery thread has worked fine for me so far. I wasn't able to find silk sewing thread in long enough spools to work for me.

Mohair looks incredible all dyed up! You oughta see mine, too! Can't wait to see what everybody's got going for the class materials!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

We don't want any "for sale" signs going up on stuff around here, cuz the first thing chosen to go will be the camper.  Selling our used dryer isn't going to help pay many bills, unfortunately... And I'm not giving up my $59 in Sacajawea uncirculated dollar coins, either, not for anything.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Lexi is shipping some of her family's wine to my address for the eating and partying, and will be luncheoning with us all three days of the Festival.

How Cool Is This???!!!!!

So I will figure out what else you who are also attending lunch might bring with, we haven't settled on any food yet for me to delegate.

I am watching the news about the Boston Marathon bombing right now. Really awful.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Lezlee; just let me know what I can bring. I'm staying with my sister and have access to a full kitchen!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

11 days! I'm just sayin'! waaaahoooooooooo


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I am getting excited too! But first I have to finish all these dresses...


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Woot Woot!!!!

The days are passing fast til it's time to leave for the event. 9 days til we leave! 

I got a skein of silk done up very fine, for the fine yarn category of the skein competition. I didn't like my silk boucle so much, so had to do something better. I did a Navajo-plied skein of mawata silk.

Don't forget to bring your niddy noddys and extra tools. I will bring my ball winder, in case we need one, so we don't each have to bring the whole kit and kaboodle. I'm going to bring some soft slippers to wear, in case it's chilly; I can keep my feet warm while treadling without shoes on, that way.

I am not practicing any art yarn spinning techniques ahead of time, I don't want to use up my planned fibers before I get to class. I bite my fingernails, so am trying to figure out how I will scratch the kitty's chin without them.

Lexi's shipment of wine should arrive this week. Luncheon food plans are not in place yet, will keep you posted about that.

My wrapping threads from Cotton Clouds are on their way, they charged my debit card last week. I will have plenty to share or trade.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Well, WIHH, 

The MSP airport isn't one of the worst, as far as going to get someone. Hopefully your pick up will go smoothly. At least it is extra time you have with the superstar, all to yourself. Bring along a snack and drink, she may be done in after all day in the air. Flying isn't fun anymore, unless you are in a private jet.

The art yarns aren't so out of my comfort zone in the making, it's what to do with them afterwards, to justify using the materials in my stash, or buying more expensive blending bits. Lexi's books have some interesting patterns and photos of artsy projects made with art yarns, but, quite frankly, they aren't things I would ever wear myself, and some of it is downright ugly. I can only have so many decorative skeins on the coffee table as art in themselves and I really don't have time for or expertise in experimental knitting with my yarns these days... I am going to have to sell these yarns to make it something I can do more often with less angst.

I haven't gotten as wild as you for the crazy part. My personal style is having problems with using too many odd colors together. So the craziness has to be color coordinated; not meaning plain or stuffy, some of the colors are still bright. But it has to be a color scheme that I like.

The farmer who farms the land right around us just arrived with his big new tractor and new planting/spray rig to plant corn. My garden will be tilled by next weekend, too. My onion plants and seed potatoes have been held a month, now, waiting for planting day.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey pals, the cones of yarn/threads came from Cotton Clouds today! :grin:Wow!!! :banana:

It is super fabulous!!! I am so thrilled I can barely stand it! :drum: Smaller cone ends, multiple colors in my wish list given me, and the package has 15 cones in it!!! YEAH!!!! Irene did really right by me!!! :rock:

This is so super!!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I learned recently that it is really easy to get to the MSP airport! Just accidentally take the exit on the way home from IKEA and you eventually end up in the parking garage! :blush: 

It is a nice airport, though. I spent a night there once upon a time en route to Sweden. Very clean, easily navigable... you'll do fine! And you get extra time with Lexi all to yourself!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Yeah, WIHH, I think we WILL need extra chairs for outside. I will bring some, but I don't have enough for 8 or 9 of us. Melissa can bring a walled pop up booth structure if rain threatens. 

You should definitely bring some little snacks and drinks for a 5pm airport pickup.You will be stuck in traffic for sure, and both of you could get thirsty or need nibblies. Do you have a traffic monitoring app on your cellphone? That could tell you about traffic snarls and delays and how much time to alott for that route. (I don't know if you have a smartphone or not?) Your easiest route from the fairgrounds, would be on I-494, no? And go around St Paul, not thru it? I was just that way about a month ago going to St Louis Park, from where Hwy52 meets I-494 south side of St Paul. Make sure you have a cold bottle of wine back at your hotel room to recuperate with. You will need to unwind after that traffic. Air travel is so uncivilized now...:buds:

Are you going to park and stand outside baggage claim with a little cardboard sign?  Or circle around the pick-up area in a holding pattern until you see her outside at Arrivals? At least she is recognizable!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

UPS just delivered 3 bottles of wine from the Boeger winery.

One is a lovely 2012 El Dorado Sauvignon Blanc, which is my very favorite variety of wine, so I look forward to tasting it; A 2010 Eldorado Barberra, a red wine, and a 2012 Pinot Gris, a white wine, which is just labeled with a piece of masking tape.

Is this enough wine for the big lunch? Or should we have more there? If there is 8 or 9 people?


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Okay, that will be your designated contribution for Friday. Thank you so much for that. We all need adequate lubrication, anyways, to get over our out-of-comfort-zone thoughts and really let loose in class.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

What about Saturday? Anyone meeting up then?


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I can bring some Iowa wine too. There is a Winery about 2 miles from my house. I'll bring a lawn chair or two. Driving a pickup, so plenty of room for stuff. I'm soooo excited that I can't stand myself! hehehehehehehee


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I am leaving Sat and Sunday open to whatever. You are welcome SF. 
My motherboard and bios... mybrand new ones are dead. Gotta order new board from Amazon and get it by Friday.

So I will be checking in here from my phone or Kindle Fire until I am back at my trusty desktop once more. 
We have had nothing but problems with my new components. Lots of faulty parts.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I am in class all day Saturday. Having already spent quite a good bit of money on fibers for classes, my purchases will be few. After Sat morning class I have to go see skein competition results before lunch.


_Posted from Homesteadingtoday.com App for Android_


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I think I will come into baggage claim with my head all draped in artyarn holding a big sign that reads "PLUCKFLUFF?" :teehee:



You probably wouldn't need the sign!! 

DO IT! :thumb:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

OOooh, WIHH, when and where is your combing demo? I'd love to comb watch and see if I can pick up some better techniques or tricks. 

I'll PM you with my cell number too.


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

16 inches of snow so far, but it has stopped for now. Branches down all over the place, a few on my house but I don't think the roof got damaged, hard to tell with all the snow. 

I have been dyeing and carding and blending fiber like mad, trying to get ready. My first time as a vendor here, I don't really know what to expect. Looking forward to class on Friday though! 

I will be bringing a used Louet S90 to sell for a young member of my spinning group. She has been coming to our spinning group with her mother since she was 8 years old. Her mother died of cancer a few years ago, and now the girl is graduating high school this month and is selling a few of her mom's things to help pay for college. The wheel is one of the original s90's, not the newly reintroduced ones. It folds fully assembled. If anybody is in the market for a nice travelling wheel, let me know.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Just to let you guys know, the food booths will NOT be open on Friday, except the coffee booth.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

IowaLez said:


> Just to let you guys know, the food booths will NOT be open on Friday, except the coffee booth.


Good to know. I'll pack a cooler.......along with all the rest of the stuff I have to schlep up there! I might need a bigger truck! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I have my packing list all made up and have been crossing things off as I get them loaded in the camper. I'm stowing all my fibers and etc for classes under the bed in the front of the thing. 

I made 4 trips out there with full hands of boxes and bunches of bags full of fiber, my Aura wheel, and then I went back to get the drum carder. It has been sitting on the livingroom coffee table for me to clean it up. I grabbed it and some other fiber, hands totally full, and said "Could you please hold the door open for me?" as I passed thru the kitchen. I got one of "those" looks and the comment something to the effect of "How much crap are you gonna bring?! This is INSANE!!!"

I replied, "I need it for the classes, We all have to bring one!"

"You need the whole house for classes? You guys are out of your minds!"

This year's SHF is going down in IMFAMY! The Time I Took It All!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

It's not crap.....it's essential stuff! LOL Don't feel bad Lezlie...my husband said something along the same lines! LOLOLOLOLL


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Who was it who volunteered to do the dessert? I can't find the post in this long thread right now... Was it you SvenskaFlicka? Or is it GeoPrincess55?

Whoever it is, we do want you to bring it. We have 8-9 people for Friday Lunch. Please check in with me today or tonight.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

My family and I will be there on Saturday. We'll come and watch you comb wool.... This is going to be so fun!:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

It was me that volunteered to bring a dessert, but I'm not too sure I'll make it Friday. Likely only Saturday. :/ I'll let you know.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

What is the head count for Homesteading Today attendee's????? What are your favorite fragrances...hint, hint....

Karla
AKA: Lathermaker


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Okay, WIHH, a dessert of "bars" is fine. Keep it simple and easy for yourself. Thank you so much for offering when you are so busy.

Honey is planning some kind of vegetarian muffeletta sandwiches or salad for Friday, as part of the meal. 

It has tons of home-cured olives in it, that we brought from CA with us when we moved. I think we bought 30+ pounds of olives from an olive ranch up by Corning, CA, along Interstate 5 in the Central Valley. I cured them and marinated them, and then canned them for preservation. Corning is where the majority of olives in CA are grown. 

Commercial green olives take MONTHS to get the bitterness out, soaking in water, and then more months to cure in a lactic acid solution, just like sauerkraut is cured by.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Lather,

I like Yuzu/citrus stuff best, but I like musky-amber-rose stuff, and fresh rain type smells. One new fragrance I got a sample of is called "Clean Cotton T-shirt"! It is SOOO good! 

I'm sure whatever you bring it will be very nice, and Thank You So Much.


----------



## Geoprincess55 (Mar 19, 2013)

We're having olives! :bouncy: I love anything with olives! Oh I just can't wait until Friday. It will be more than fun to meet everyone.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm good on the paper plates, and plastic silverware. Can we drink the wine out of plastic cups that turn blue when filled with cold drinks, or do we really need the little plastic wine cups to be proper? 

The muffaletta mix has tons and tons of olives in it, black and green, so you will be in LOVE, Geoprincess!

I have been so exhausted the last two days getting ready to leave. I shampooed the camper carpets, scrubbed the floor, washed the entire outside of it, washed sheets and made the bed, loaded the essential stuff like towels, soap and wine, loaded fibery stuff, clothes, got my tomato seedlings set to be able to leave them, am watering my orchids today, and painting the hops trellis.

Normally we would have had this all done a month ago, the cold and wet Spring made that impossible.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I have some nice white mohair roving, I am going to use it for the aura yarn, if I make one. It is not compacted or too dense. I have almost a pound of it, if you need some. I bought it from the lady who died and I sold her mohair here and on Ravelry.

Don't forget the extra chairs for the lunch! I have three metal folding ones, and 2 of the folding fabric kinda "sling" ones. 

If you guys want to try my Aura wheel for the Friday morning class, you can do that, too. It's highest ratio is 7:1. And you can do a wickedly thick or bumpy yarn on it.

My upper arms are exhausted. You'd think I had lifted weights or something.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I'm bringing Mohair that is dyed in about 4 different colors. y'all are welcome to try some if you like. I'd better throw in some that is plain....

.....running down to the basement to get yet MORE fiber! 

Getting ready for this thing is EXHAUSTING!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I am bringing extra dyed mohair, as well, more than I will need, but just in case.

I went to the LYS a bit ago, and bought stuff. Ruined my budget for buying an alpaca fleece this year. The plain mohair yarns (for cores) were $14 for a small skein. So i ended up going with wool/mohair Lamb's Pride for $7. And i got 3 balls of sequined fine thread/yarn. they were $11 and $14. I got a 10% discount for carrying them out without a bag. It cost $69!!!!

Will the Lamb's Pride work, do you think? I have spent SO much money on all this, I just can't do any more.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

WIHH, I precarded one bit of mohair with wool and it was very easy and fluffy. However, I am not going to do any more until class.

Stan says there are 6 bottles of wine in Lexi's package, not just three like I thought.

If you guys have lunch with me on Saturday can we do something easy like tuna salad sandwiches? Or if you crave fair foods, you can come over to eat them with us and have a place to sit while you nosh. We will prolly have leftovers from Friday, too.

I am eating my lunch, got a sandwich to go in Decorah. My favorite one. Called the Jackson. Ciabatta bread, SALAMI (YUM!), muenster cheese, angry pickles, onion, lettuce and tomato, with chipotle mayo.


----------



## Geoprincess55 (Mar 19, 2013)

It's going to be as much fun to see the awesome fiber stuff everyone is bringing, as it will be to actually take the classes. Compared to what everyone else seems to be bringing, my "collection" looks pitifully small. I'd better raid my stash for more good stuff. I just realized this morning that my Friday morning class goes until 1:00, then Lexi's plying class starts at 1:00! :shocked: So I am just going to have to leave my morning class early! Can't miss meeting all of you (or the olives ).


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

The stupid freaking Lamb's Pride yarn is a single ply! :hair Am I doomed? If so, do either of you have some correct yarn that I can trade for? 

:bored: I am out of energy, out of money, and I'm at my limit. I am exhausted and I ache so much you'd think I did some hard workouts at the gym!

I have poured all my seed sales money, my Bday present money I was saving, and some other savings I had, to pay for everything. I think I'm a good $600, if not more, into this now.  I wanted to pay for all the trip costs on my own, so I had a 100% chance of attending. I have no money left for shopping for fibers. Well, I have $14 left in my wallet, that is it. 

(sigh)


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I have the 15 spools of the cotton thread-yarn I got for wrapping. Will that work? Yes, I prolly can return the Lamb's Pride for other merchandise. She has lots of sparkly yarns that could be used in art yarns.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey, as for lunch on Saturday... something simple would be fine. I am still up to bringing some sort of dessert on Saturday! DH will also be coming with me.  (And we'll likely be buying cheese curds for lunch too, knowing him.) 

BTW: If anyone wants anything from me, I can bring it Saturday. Too late for Friday class, I know, but... just sayin'...


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

(huffing and puffing) I just dug through the piles of boxes and bags of fibers in my attic like a fiend. Dug deeply and found three !!!! skeins of appropriate mohair yarn that I bought 20 yrs ago, so forgot I had it. Also found one of wool. 

I also found a bag of fine, white/silverish linen yarn that would be good for wrapping so I'm bringing it to share. I also have a bag to share of mohair/baby doll wool carded clouds. A yellow-gold shaded. I'm also bringing some tencel fiber top to trade, it's white. And I have some wool-hemp yarn on a cone I'm bringing. It is a natural ecru color, but will take dye like Jaquard just fine.

WIHH, I can't remember anything other than the silk. But my brain is barely working right now.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Okay, casual Saturday it is. Svenska, a dessert would be great. Looking forward to meeting you. I will plan on the two of you. 

Stan is busy making a three bean salad for Friday, right now, made from scratch. He is getting as much ready here at home as he can. Keeps it simpler in the camper. If we keep it simple for Saturday I can prep stuff the night before, so we can eat quick in between classes, shopping and demos, and take the pressure off Stan.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Lezlie; don't fret! Between all of us we should pretty much have the basics covered! Hey, I owe you for the sari silk fluff too. let me know how much and I'll bring you cash.

Don't go crazy worrying about the food. Things will work out, they always do. I happen to LOVE a good tuna salad. Do I need to bring some tuna? I have the good stuff from Costco.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Ariesgoat is welcome. Seriously - she can't eat anything? That is not fun for her, for sure. I would welcome the pulled pork, and us making our own lunch on Sat, that way Stan doesn't feel overwhelmed and like my servant. 

Chips and salsa, YUM!!!

Lather, I don't know much about tuna, but Stan only buys the better stuff in the grocery stores. He used to be an ocean sportfisherman, and has caught thousands of pounds of tuna over the years (before my time). He was the chef on board so got to go along for free when his friends on their fancy boats went down to Baja. I have four regular sized cans. If the Costco stuff is better, that would be fine, too. Are four can's enough? Do we want have both pork and tuna so people can choose? or one or the other?

Do we have a head count for Saturday?
WIHH, Lather, Me, Svenska and hubby, Lexi, Ariesgoat, and ??? 

Geoprincess will you be there on Saturday? Who am I missing?


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I'll just add a couple of big cans of tuna to my stash. If we use it fine...if not, you can take it home and try it out.

I'm all for simple. We have shopping, and browsing to do!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

DH and I are vegetarians, so we can bring our own sandwiches, but the chips and salsa sound YUM!


----------



## Geoprincess55 (Mar 19, 2013)

My 2 daughters and their families (4 young grandboys :duel::bash are joining my DH and me on Saturday at SH. I'm sure they will want to eat fair food. So I may stop in to say Hi - and rest and recover (keep the wine chilled, I may need it :teehee - but I won't stay for lunch. I'm planning on going to WIHH's demo too.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Stan says we will have enough food to do at LEAST 2 meals from what he is making. We already are making several vegetarian dishes for Melissa for Saturday, so you don't have to worry about sandwiches, Svenska, unless you really want to. 

When I told him a few minutes ago that all of us were doing the lunch on Saturday so he could rest, he kinda rolled his eyes, thinking about mountains of food, and said "Oooookaaayyyy, if you guys want to, but we are going to have SO. MUCH. FOOD.!"


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Lez, if you guys have any sari fluff left over after all the art yarn craziness on Friday, I would like to buy some on Saturday. I like the look of it in my art yarn purse!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I bought a kilo, and I have a lot left you can choose from. See you on Saturday!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

On the road now. Everyone have a safe trip!


_Posted from Homesteadingtoday.com App for Android_


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

So jealous that words are not adequate right now. This house now needs a new roof after the last couple of ice storms we have had in the last few weeks, so no trip for me. :bored:

Please take lots of pics so I can at least drool over my keyboard.

Carrie in SD


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> My poor husband - he is convinced that I am moving out - but in his heart, he knows I'll be back -because I left two spinning wheels here! :kiss:


:rotfl:

Safe travels every one! Take a lot of pictures!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I am making dear hubby bring his good camera tomorrow!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I hope those of you taking classes today are having fun! Meanwhile, I just put the brownies for lunch tomorrow in the oven!  I hope all you ladies like chocolate!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I hope you all party for me, there is no other party better than a fiber festival!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Have a great trip, buy lots of fluff and other great things. Enjoy your classes and the comradory of fellow fiber people.

Tell Deb Peterson I said hello and give her a hug from me please.


----------

